# Is this a Piraya or Ternetzi... or???



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I bought this fish from a another piranha collector. He sold it to me as a Male Piraya. He said he had his pick of Piraya, and he found this one interesting because of a purple hook. He swears it is a male. He said this fish killed all his cariba and other pygos... I had been looking for a piraya for months so I purchaced the fish. Put him with my medium reds, and he got his but kicked.. I had to quarenteen him to heal...
I have finally purchaced a fish I know is a piraya.. My new one has beautiful yellow flames. This fish does not. The guy I got if from is from Brazil, so I trusted him.. I just wonder... The fish doesn't have the red eye.. so I know it's not a red bellie.. It is kinda agressive with my other reds... But what is it??? If it is a piraya, I will put it with my other piraya..


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Opppsss I forgot the Pics


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Its a tern.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. shape and features stright up looks like a Tern.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmm I guess since I got it cheap.. I didn't get ripped... but I'm bummed now.. I really wanted it to be a Piraya.... It's about 9 inches now...But as a collector.. I will keep and accept if for what it is...

Thanks for the fast reply.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Hmmmm I guess since I got it cheap.. I didn't get ripped... but I'm bummed now.. I really wanted it to be a Piraya.... It's about 9 inches now...But as a collector.. I will keep and accept if for what it is...
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply.....


 9", huh?? Well, if your bumm'd..

How much, location, do you shipp??


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

YUP, tern. However watch that name as some are calling them southern race or gold race P. nattereri. Scientifically, P. ternetzi is P. nattereri now. For once two species have been combined rather than further split apart!!

Its a very nice specimen as are the natts behind him!!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Just a minor correction, it's S. ternetzi not P. Never heard southern or gold race before, but no matter they're just more common names to confuse people. Completely meaningless in the scheme of things.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

No I do believe it is P. ternetzi as in Pygocentrus ternetzi, which is synonomous with Pygocentrus nattereri. In other words, they are the same species. S. ternetzi would stand for Serrasalmus ternetzi which is not a valid species. The "southern race" is not a common name really, just a regional location. A common name would be the yellow belly as it is often reffered to. Check the taxonomy if you will.

Thanks,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Brian you're getting scary with all this knowledge.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank You Sir!!!

I learn from the best









Cheers,


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Brian you're getting scary with all this knowledge.










Thats what Im saying.. Im flabberghasted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Apr 26 2003, 06:44 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thank You Sir!!!
> 
> I learn from the best


.







Go read the other post about blinking fishes.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I assure you that will never happen again!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Apr 26 2003, 06:51 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I assure you that will never happen again!!


Its the fun of learning, which I still am doing. Never to old to teach an old dog new tricks. :







:


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I agree. I love learning all I can about all fishes. It is especially important now for me to get it right with all the books I'm working on for TFH.

Many thanks to you sir, I will be looking forward to further teachings









Best Regards,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Apr 26 2003, 07:19 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I agree. I love learning all I can about all fishes. It is especially important now for me to get it right with all the books I'm working on for TFH.


Does that mean I won't have any more firewood and our Oregon trees will be saved?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

OMG, No Response!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> No I do believe it is P. ternetzi as in Pygocentrus ternetzi, which is synonomous with Pygocentrus nattereri. In other words, they are the same species. S. ternetzi would stand for Serrasalmus ternetzi which is not a valid species. The "southern race" is not a common name really, just a regional location. A common name would be the yellow belly as it is often reffered to. Check the taxonomy if you will.
> 
> Thanks,


 The S. stands for Serrasalmo ternetzi, not Serrasalmus (as many people would assume, including myself at first). Sorry for neglecting to include that. Ternetzi page


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tern.....


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks ... Now I no what it is a need to find another.. I would like to put 3 of them together... I am scared to put it with my Piraya and Reds... My piraya is valuable... I wouldn't want the poor guy to loose and eye.... I got the tern.. with my super sized reds now.. They are getting along great.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't blame you for that. Your reds and the tern look great together.

Cheers,


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, another Yellow Natt. = P. Nattereri!


----------

